# Dream Global REIT to be bought by Blackstone funds



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Dream Global REIT to be bought by Blackstone funds in $4.7 bln deal
> Sept 15 (Reuters) - Dream Global Real Estate Investment Trust said on Sunday it is to be bought by funds managed by Blackstone Group Inc in a C$6.2 billion ($4.69 billion) deal.
> 
> Blackstone will pay C$16.79 in cash for each Dream Global unit to acquire all of the office and industrial property manager's subsidiaries and assets, according to a statement from Dream Global.


DRG.UN is my biggest and the best REIT holding ..... It's nice to see when it gains 17% in 1 day, but I'd prefer to have steady income (DRG.UN suspend dividends). Investors who hold this stock....what is your opinion on this deal? Are you selling or holding?
In any case, i need to find replacement for DRG.UN.... thinking about INO.UN .... similar model as DRG.UN and Blackrock can apparently also buy it


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I feel the same. I am up over 70% on this purchase which is nice to see but like you I need to find a place to reallocate. will check ot INO.UN.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Sold it all today. I had it for the divvy stream, plus I had a substantial capital appreciation. With the possibility of a .20 upside and a possibility of dividend suspension I figure it's time to take the capital gain and move on.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

londoncalling said:


> I feel the same. I am up over 70% on this purchase which is nice to see but like you I need to find a place to reallocate. will check ot INO.UN.


Just took a look at INO.UN latest financial report....looks like the fundamentals are improving, but still AFFO payout just below 100%


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mechanic said:


> Sold it all today. I had it for the divvy stream, plus I had a substantial capital appreciation. With the possibility of a .20 upside and a possibility of dividend suspension I figure it's time to take the capital gain and move on.


Just curious where are"moving on"?! I like diversification, so to own some REITs in Western Europe was appealing .... but don;t know any other similar stock except INO.UN


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

note to moderators: there was an existing Dream Global REIT thread under its original name, which was Dundee International. This has recently been activated following the takeover news.

could the moderators please merge the 2 threads. Thankx in advance.


----------

